# Looking at scorpions.



## Krinchley (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey all. 
I've been thinking about starting to get some inverts to go with my herps, and was looking at starting with a scorpion. 
What would everyone's pick be? I'm looking for ease of care and enclosure setup. 
I live in Melbourne so it gets fairly cold in winter


----------



## JonnyP (Jul 28, 2019)

I had a female Flinders Range Scorpion quite a few years ago. She was great to deal with and easy to look after. A great species to look at in my opinion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krinchley (Jul 28, 2019)

JonnyP said:


> I had a female Flinders Range Scorpion quite a few years ago. She was great to deal with and easy to look after. A great species to look at in my opinion!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What sort of heating requirements would you suggest? If any are needed


----------



## JonnyP (Jul 28, 2019)

Personally I used a heat mat placed underneath the terrarium. I can’t remember the exact temperature they require but defiantly will need an external heat source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krinchley (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm looking at getting a black rock. If I can find someone that has any for sale.....
(Not a big fan of pet shops)


----------



## JonnyP (Jul 29, 2019)

Have a look in “For Sale (Non Herp)” there were scorpions, including Black Rocks, posted about a week ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 29, 2019)

check out James Bindoff in Townsville or Jeremy Findlay in Wattle Grove (Sydney)


----------



## danyjv (Jul 30, 2019)

Try gum tree as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadBD (Sep 29, 2019)

I was looking at some websites, JJ's Little Stings seems to get awesome reviews and their Rainforest Scorpion Photo is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Marshall Burton (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m thinking of getting a black rock as well but can I keep them together or no and can I keep them in a closed container or dose it need to be open


----------



## Ryan-James (Jul 4, 2020)

Marshall Burton said:


> I’m thinking of getting a black rock as well but can I keep them together or no and can I keep them in a closed container or dose it need to be open


I know it's a late reply but black rocks can be kept in colony with enough room and more hides than scorps.
No need to heat these guys, if you feel you have to heat them then use a mat or cord attached to the rear or side of the tank, many tarantulas and scorpions have been cooked by placing the heat mat underneath.
They instinctively burrow to get away from heat but can't get the gist that they are burrowing closer to the heat source if it's under the substrate.
Good luck


----------

